# Pole Barn/ Garage



## Bwhunter85 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm looking into getting a 24x24 or 30x30 pole barn/garage built.  This would be turnkey, excavating, cement, labor.  Just curious what costs I'd be looking at and if anyone had any recommendations on the steel pole barn kits?

Wanting something like this:



Thanks!


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 9, 2012)

What kind of excavation does your site require? I'm just putting finishing touches on a 30x60 with 14 foot ceiling. Pole building with concrete, metal sides, and composition roof.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 9, 2012)

personally I like the garage idea better
insulating, wiring and finishing inside is easier/ nicer
unless you just want a building for storage
pole buildings can be done reasonably


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't get it a pole building IS just one of the ways to build a garage. Are you saying that you prefer concrete footing/stem wall construction to pole building construction? 

My pole building is absolutely a garage. It has three 12x12 garage doors.


----------



## Bwhunter85 (Feb 9, 2012)

Here is one quote:  Let me know what you think, please!


Description of project:  24 X 24 Gable system Garage.

1.    Excavate and level area where garage will be built.
2.    Apply concrete floor.
3.    Construct with 2 x 4 side walls.
4.    Install 4/12 pitch truss system.
5.    Sheet exterior with OSB wood.
6.    Install one service door and two windows.  (Owner to choose locations.)
7.    Install vinyl siding to exterior.
8.    Install asphalt shingles to roof.
9.    Install one 16 x 7ft. garage door.
10.    Clean area of job debris.



We propose to furnish labor & material complete and in accordance to the above project for the sum of:


Fourteen thousand seven hundred and forty eight dollars.    * $14,748.00*


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Feb 9, 2012)

I was thinking $25-$30 bucks per sq/foot...so the $14 grand seems to be in line, and a plus that it includes the concrete.
Wish I could get one here built for that price.


----------



## smoke show (Feb 10, 2012)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> I'm just putting finishing touches on a 30x60 with 14 foot ceiling. Pole building with concrete, metal sides, and composition roof.



Spill the beans, I'm wanting to do something similar. No floor for now, just gravel.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 10, 2012)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> I don't get it a pole building IS just one of the ways to build a garage. Are you saying that you prefer concrete footing/stem wall construction to pole building construction?
> 
> My pole building is absolutely a garage. It has three 12x12 garage doors.





Around here the terminology is
a pole building is just that a pole building
a garage is foundation and stick built
just the way we catergorize them
not putting either down


----------



## Larry in OK (Feb 12, 2012)

It isn't big enough.
Don't matter how big, it isn't big enough.
Whatever size you think would work for you, go the next size bigger.


----------



## cricketfarmer (Feb 13, 2012)

Larry is right. I put up a 50x70 pole shed a couple years ago and it's now so packed full of my toys that I need another one.


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 13, 2012)

Bwhunter85 said:
			
		

> Here is one quote:  Let me know what you think, please!
> 
> 
> Description of project:  24 X 24 Gable system Garage.
> ...



That's a great price for my area. Stick built including labor. Extras will include electrical work, permit cost, gutters, and driveway construction. 

Still, a small building. My pickup is over 20 feet long.  You're building a 2-car parking garage and not a 2-car garage plus work area and not a truck parking garage.


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 13, 2012)

smoke show said:
			
		

> Highbeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It turned out great. I had a roof on, but no siding, before pouring concrete. I got spunky and decided to put 2" of foam under the slab and then, well, why not add 1800 LF of 1/2" pex waterline to heat the slab? 

I'll look for a photo. Okay, here it is. The small 12x20 barn is now removed so I have 18' on that side to drive around.


----------



## RyanG (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm in the same boat looking for a pole barn prices seem much better then stick built but not too many builders in CT


----------



## shoot-straight (Feb 15, 2012)

i was toying with the same issue. it was going close to the house, so i wanted it to match.... went with a 26x26 sick built garage, concrete floor with attic trusses for storage upstairs since it was a 8/12 roof to match the house. i also put a full awning off the side later for all the goodies that wouldnt fit.

i had built my house 5 y earlier, so i just did the framing with me and my contractor after they poured the concrete and laid the block. took u one day. i called a buddy in who does siding/roofing and the door guy and 2 days later it was finished! mine was over 20k. worth every penny. a pole barn, although nice, just simply would not have matched the house as well, especially with the extra pitch in the roof. it really accents the look of the home i think too. 

BTW, yes, its too small! (i say that with 2, 2 care garages now) there is now a 8x24 woodshed behind it now too i built last year. i got tired of tarping!


----------



## woodsmaster (Feb 15, 2012)

Bwhunter85 said:
			
		

> Here is one quote:  Let me know what you think, please!
> 
> 
> Description of project:  24 X 24 Gable system Garage.
> ...




 Good price ! I'd probably upgrade to 2 x 6 walls for about $100.00 more


----------



## jebatty (Feb 16, 2012)

You need more detail in this quote -- here is some, maybe more needed.

Does your area require a building permit? Is there a building code that applies? Who applies for and pays for permit; require compliance with building code; verify insurance of contractor; get references and check out

Description of project:  24 X 24 Gable system Garage.

1.    Excavate and level area where garage will be built.

Need adequate gravel/sand compacted base to support the concrete; need slab at elevation to allow proper drainage away from garage

2.    Apply concrete floor.

Any footings? Is floor to be sloped for drainage; any entrance apron?

how thick, what psi rating, what reinforcement (rebar, wire mesh, fiberglass), what to prevent/minimize cracking, 

3.    Construct with 2 x 4 side walls.
4.    Install 4/12 pitch truss system.

24" oc; 16" oc?
what is eave overhang, 6", 12" more?

5.    Sheet exterior with OSB wood.
6.    Install one service door and two windows.  (Owner to choose locations.)

what sizes, quality: you want a 36" door for sure, insulated

7.    Install vinyl siding to exterior.

vinyl is a matter of choice; different quality available; get spec'd as to brand, style, etc. with sample; some vinyl warps a lot when warm/cold

8.    Install asphalt shingles to roof.

what brand, grade, quality - check out a builder supply; what asphalt paper grade underneath; what ice shield; drip edge

9.    Install one 16 x 7ft. garage door.

get spec and check it out; insulated?

10.    Clean area of job debris.

We propose to furnish labor & material complete and in accordance to the above project for the sum of:

Fourteen thousand seven hundred and forty eight dollars.    * $14,748.00*[/quote]


----------



## oldspark (Feb 16, 2012)

jebatty is correct-the devil is in the details.


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 16, 2012)

To be sure, you can choose any roof pitch you want for a pole barn. Not sure why people think a pole barn has to look any different. You can sheet them with OSB and apply any roofing or siding that you want. I propose that if you want to you can build a pole barn with an identical appearance to a stickbuilt. There are a few disadvantages to pole construction but appearance is not dictated by the foundation style.


----------

